# Délais de connexion dépassée



## berth (17 Janvier 2013)

Bjr les macophiles,

Depuis que mon MacBook Air est passé sous ML (du moins il me semble que ça a été le déclic), il ne veut plus se relier à mon réseau domestique qui passe par mon iMac comme routeur. C'est nouveau et très embêtant.

Partout ailleurs, il se connecte. Et mes autres devices, ou ceux de mes amis, se connectent à la maison également sans problème.

C'est vraiment l'axe MBA/Routeur via iMac domestique qui coince . Le message est automatique et immédiat : "Conexion à réseau xxx via iMac impossible. Délais de connexion dépassé". Ce message lui est absolument réservé...:rose:

Je suis rentré dans préférences réseau, j'ai retiré le dit réseau puis remis, rebooté tout le monde, désactiver puis réactiver partage internet sur l'iMac, changer les niveaux de sécurité.... Rien ne marche.

Des idées ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

 de nombreux retours signalent des problèmes de wifi liés à Mountain, mais ce n'est pas systématique : je suis sous ML et n'ai jamais eu aucun problème, où que je me connecte (domicile, autres réseaux domestiques, wifi public, hotspots).

Les pistes classiques à explorer :

- connexion soumise à des interférences.
Remède : changer le canal de l'iMac, se décaler d'au moins 3 canaux, et tester.

- suppression et recréation de la connexion
Pour ça, il faut d'une part supprimer le réseau dans la liste des réseaux préférés, mais, surtout, supprimer toutes les lignes relatives à cette connexion dans Trousseau d'accès. (désactiver le wifi du MacBook avant la manip).
Voir les "mot de passe du réseau Airport", dans "session" *ET* dans "système".

Après avoir tout supprimé, se reconnecter, il faudra saisir le mot de passe du réseau.
Attention au type de clé de sécurité.


----------



## berth (17 Janvier 2013)

YOUPIIIIII

Ca a marché net de chez net. Instantanément.

Trop bien

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2013)

Qu'est-ce donc, qui a marché ?


----------

